# Sausage Makin Day!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will update as I go. Summer sausage will be 4 or 5 or so days away before its done!

But breakfast sausage be ready in a few hours!

JJ's deer and all the ingredients! Kitchen is converted for a few hours!






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a badass setup, mr. jaster.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just remembered, i got to run over to academy in prattville to get some casing.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mr. jaster,
you commented 12 years ago (on that thread somebody resurrected the other day) about bps spices.
tell me more.where do you get it? you said it was cheaper?
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Please, no Mr. Here, lol. I just use the LEM summer sausage mix and add a tad more than calls for. Factor in weight of cheese and jalapeños when figuring how much mix.

Trying some breakfast sausage before I grind it all the 2nd time, make sure it doesn't need more seasoning!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, my just be my best ever breafast sausage, mmmmm good










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i just remembered, i got to run over to academy in prattville to get some casing.
> jack


Last time I bought there, in a pinch, all they had was collagen casings. I hunt not far from you in Pintlala. Leggs seasoning is the way. Made in Calera, but you can't buy direct from them unless you buy a pallet. Southeastern Butcher Supply in Helena carries it though.


Sorry for the derail, Jason.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

No Worries Fish. Our local Grocery Outlet sells it her in Milton, Fl. But piggly wiggly use to as well? Ill ship ya some if ya need it, best stuff imo to season Breakfast sausage. 

19 lbs of Breakfast Sausage 
15 lbs of Summer sausage

Ran 1 casing short, gotta grab a pack on way home tomorrow, lol.
Let it all rest and soak up some cure and seasoning, should be ready Wed or Thur for smoke. Then let it bloom over night and mmmmmmmm

Kitchen cleaned and re sanitized, think I am having breakfast for dinner, fresh sausage and all!

I will say this, if any processors tasted as good as mine usually does, I would be happy to pay for it. But knowing what I put in and how it was handled from feeding all year, harvesting, cleaning, aging, processing and the finished product, sure gives a sense of pride and satisfaction!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks good Mr Hayes!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Last time I bought there, in a pinch, all they had was collagen casings. I hunt not far from you in Pintlala. Leggs seasoning is the way. Made in Calera, but you can't buy direct from them unless you buy a pallet. Southeastern Butcher Supply in Helena carries it though.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the derail, Jason.


Grocery Advantage in Cantonment carries Leggs sausage seasoning


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

it does look good. you working alone? buncha work for one person. my back would be killin me.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

smooth move said:


> it does look good. you working alone? buncha work for one person. my back would be killin me.


As I sit here hunched over nursing my back and type, indeed it is alot, hahaha. My oldest came by, about the time I was frying up those 3 pieces and offered to stay and help for a few pounds, lol. If he wasn't my boy, I woulda gave him a swift kick and sent him on my way, hahaha. But he did help me get the breakfast sausage bagged and in the freezer and was sure to take 6 lbs with him, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Good looking eats there my friend. Also nice looking socks. Lets see if Jason can find them !!!

3rd and 9


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Good looking eats there my friend. Also nice looking socks. Lets see if Jason can find them !!!
> 
> 3rd and 9


Haha, I thought the same after I saw it posted, lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well couldn't find another large casing, so had to chop the cheese up small and stuff the 19mm snack stick casings!!! Not gonna hurt my feelings, lol.

Its time fellas!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got the temporary blooming rack set up, smoke rollin. Waiting on 160 now!!!!!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Done smoking, ice bath now before the bloom. Hope the temp drops another 10 degrees like it has the last 2 nights, sure would like to see 50° for 2 or 3 hours

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bloom baby bloom









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Snack sticks are on point









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you explain the bloom step, I've never made smoked sausage, does it ferment?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

"Blooming" is, from what I have read, the step where the juices and fat harden and visually its where the suasage fills out from shrinking away from the casing durring smoking

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

